# Love Bites? Or just being naughty...



## DarkEquine (May 8, 2008)

I have an 8 month old GSD that has gotten into a really bad habit - when he greets us, when he's being cuddled or playing fetch/soccer with us in the backyard, he starts mouthing and nibbling. Sometimes its just little nibbles and a low whine whilst he's excited (hence the greeting/playing bit) but sometimes its really quite hard (drawing blood), bounding around like a lunatic and play-growling. I scold him and ignore him when he does this, but he just bumps his big nose into my leg and thinks its part of the game.
Is this the beginning of aggression, or just puppy naughtiness?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Because when they get older they get much bigger and more dangerous teeth especially when it comes to small children. I personally would put a stop to any mouthing activity just to be on the safe side. At 8 months, the mouthing may include teething - he's probably cutting some teeth. 

It does sound like may have a bit of a conflict going when you say you scold him and then ignore him. It's my guess he's only understanding the scolding part because that's what happens directly after he mouths. He may not be putting the ignoring part together with it all. 

It's also my understanding that it should be a "no teeth" policy period. At no time should your dog use their teeth on you even if it's just in play. They may do the same thing to a little toddler with lots tinier softer skinned arms and you've got a problem explaining how your dog "didn't" bite their child which probably won't fly to well.

I'm not saying this is the best way, someone may have a better idea. What I did (and still have to do occasionally) is when Riley does this, I put both hands around his snout and gently hold his mouth shut momentarily while saying "no teeth." I am looking him directly in the eyes meaning business when I do this.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Sounds like playfullness to me. Cookie used to do that and she usually did it softly, but once she actually broke the skin on my dad's arm.

It should be discouraged. She nibbles, play time should immediately stop for a few minutes. Only play with her when she doesn't bite.


----------



## suerenn (Jul 20, 2005)

Greta nibbled like that when she was a pup. We broke her of that but now she softly nibbles my husband's beard when we wake up in the morning. It's the cutest thing.


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

Lexi does this too, sometimes it's the jumping up and biting at our face, she got my nose a couple weeks ago and drew blood! Other times it's when she's licking you like crazy and then all of a sudden she does this little nibbling thing, which is cute at first then hurts! She cries like crazy when she does it, I think they just get so happy to be with us they can't control themselves! She does this to my husband every night when he gets home from work too.

(by the way, the cat does this too!!)

Beth


----------

